# Pre-Orders for "The Jack"



## dan - firecraft (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey there....If any of you are competing at "The Jack" FireCraft will be accepting pre-orders that can be delivered right to your site.

Here is a link for details. Good luck to all those competing and I guess we will see you down in The Hollow!

www.firecraft.com/2013_jack_daniels_order_form?s=COEV____JACK13S


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Dan....can we come and see you....if we are just visiting???

Kat


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Hey Dan....can we come and see you....if we are just visiting???
> 
> Kat


Sure can! See you there.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 8, 2013)

Several of us from the Alabama Members group are coming up.  Going to meet at the Judges area for a photo op.  You should join us too!  If you can get away.  Will let you know the time.

Kat


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Several of us from the Alabama Members group are coming up.  Going to meet at the Judges area for a photo op.  You should join us too!  If you can get away.  Will let you know the time.
> 
> Kat


Sounds great! We will have the FC tent so we should be easy to find! See you there.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 11, 2013)

gonna put you on my "list"!

Kat


----------

